# Buck 27000



## Ty18769 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am looking at fitting a freestanding buck 27000 into an existing brick and mortar fireplace. I'm worried that the opening will be correct at 32" high and 35.5" wide. I read the manual and it looks like this will be ok. The guy I'm haggling with keeps saying that it's "3 foot wide" but I had him measure the door opening and he says it's 20 inches, which I understand would be a 27000.

I see several people instructing not to slam it in there and burn away. I assumed I could do this by just leaving the existing damper open. Many on these forums have advised against that and recommend a pretty complicated install to make it right. I obviously don't want to burn the house down and have very limited experience with fireplace inserts.

In the interest of keeping my sanity through the process, do you all have any advice? The guy only wants 250 for the box and it looks to the untrained eye to be in decent enough shape. I know it's better to buy a new EPA certified setup but my finances are down the tubes right now and the gas heater in this house just takes the edge off, it doesn't make it WARM. Any advice? I attached a *.jpg of the stove. I'm dreaming of the heat right now.


----------



## webbie (Dec 9, 2013)

The motor and thermostats can be pricey, so you better be certain they all work before you shell out the money!

As far as a "slam-in" installation, the stove is likely to cause you a lot of problems that way. I would suggest, as a minimum, using a 5-7 foot tube of ovalized stainless steel flex and a boot to fit to the insert, and running it up through a tight fitting sheet metal plate cut to fit your fireplace throat.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/making_a_block_off_plate/


----------



## gzecc (Dec 9, 2013)

webbie said:


> The motor and thermostats can be pricey, so you better be certain they all work before you shell out the money!
> 
> As far as a "slam-in" installation, the stove is likely to cause you a lot of problems that way. I would suggest, as a minimum, using a 5-7 foot tube of ovalized stainless steel flex and a boot to fit to the insert, and running it up through a tight fitting sheet metal plate cut to fit your fireplace throat.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/making_a_block_off_plate/


 
X2 This is going to add considerable cost. Unfortunately you can not be sure the fan and thermostats are working correctly until they are in use. To speak to a competent dealer I attached a link for you.
http://www.servicesales.com/buck-stove-parts-older-model-26000-27000-28000-carolina-11-c-22_348.html


----------



## rdeis (Dec 9, 2013)

Ty18769 said:


> I am looking at fitting a freestanding buck 27000 into an existing brick and mortar fireplace. I'm worried that the opening will be correct at 32" high and 35.5" wide. I read the manual and it looks like this will be ok.



That picture looks more like a 28000.  I have one of each, the 27000 is 20" from door-edge to door-edge with the doors closed, and 30" across the bottom plate out in front of the doors.   The 28000 is 21" and 38".  YOu can surf to a picture or two and see that the blower exhaust vents take up much less of the real estate on the front of the 27000 than the 28000.

3 speed thermoswitches and 3 speed fan motors for either are available on ebay for ~$90 each.

Both mine were "slammed in" with face kits by the previous owner of the house.  They've served me fine for 5 years, but after reading here I'm hot to go back and make the installations correct...


----------



## Electric B (Dec 10, 2013)

If you buy it I would go ahead and replace the fan in the back before you install it.  The fan is the heart of the unit and if it goes out you will be pulling it out to replace it. And if your luck is like mine the fan will go out when the stove is full of burning wood.


----------



## Ty18769 (Dec 12, 2013)

rdeis said:


> That picture looks more like a 28000.  I have one of each, the 27000 is 20" from door-edge to door-edge with the doors closed, and 30" across the bottom plate out in front of the doors.   The 28000 is 21" and 38".  YOu can surf to a picture or two and see that the blower exhaust vents take up much less of the real estate on the front of the 27000 than the 28000.
> 
> 3 speed thermoswitches and 3 speed fan motors for either are available on ebay for ~$90 each.
> 
> Both mine were "slammed in" with face kits by the previous owner of the house.  They've served me fine for 5 years, but after reading here I'm hot to go back and make the installations correct...



Is there a definitive way to tell which model he has? I found an Ehow that stated "measure the opening" 20 inch opening = 27000.   24"=28000.  I'm guessing he measured the wrong thing. Anyway, this is my main concern because my fireplace opening is 35.5" wide, brick to brick. From what gather a 28000 isn't going to fit in that hole no matter what, so I need to know what he has.


----------



## rdeis (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll try to get some pictures with easy reference measurements for you.


----------



## rdeis (Dec 13, 2013)

My bad-- the 27000 is indeed 20".  I was confused- I have a little and a medium somehow I thought I had a medium and a big.


----------

